
Nigel Warburton on Introductions to Philosophy - gpresot
http://fivebooks.com/interview/nigel-warburton-on-introductions-to-philosophy/
======
brudgers
Nigel Warburthon's _Philosophy Bites_ podcasts collectively form a great
survey of philosophy.

[http://www.philosophybites.com/](http://www.philosophybites.com/)

------
osullivj
"Philosophy is the discipline whose adherents kick up a load of dust and then
complain they can't see", Murray Gell-Mann

